# Mr. No Shoulders No More



## Paymaster (Aug 17, 2005)

I took him out this afternoon on the way home.


----------



## HT2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Pay.........*

DAT A BOY!!!!!!!!!!

That is "ONE" less that this world needs!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 17, 2005)

Close up of his head.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 17, 2005)

A whole world of hurt laying right there!


----------



## Duff (Aug 17, 2005)

Good job paymaster!


----------



## Wetzel (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 17, 2005)

Poor sweet little snake.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 17, 2005)

A good snake is a dead one, cept for a rat snake (black or king ) then its okay too.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 17, 2005)

I hope you got him before you came through Carroll or Heard County. Dang I hate snakes.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep-breeding and crawling season is here-heard one of my coon dogs bayed in her dog house this afternoon. She had a rattler about 2 ft. long pinned down (she loves copperheads). Got rid of him and she was happy.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 17, 2005)

Dustin,
Killed it in Ephesus(Heard Co.). I have killed 14 rattlers within 5 miles of here the last 10 years. Ephesus has lots of rattlers.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2005)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Dustin,
> Killed it in Ephesus(Heard Co.). I have killed 14 rattlers within 5 miles of here the last 10 years. Ephesus has lots of rattlers.




Thanks for the info. I'm taking Ephesus off my places to visit list!


----------



## 56willysnut (Aug 18, 2005)

*snake*

Being new to Georgia but not new to rattlers, what that bad boy called? cane break? eastern? Nice pics, did you skin him out?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 18, 2005)

as Coondog would say.......

note to self , stay out of Ephesus...


----------



## leo (Aug 18, 2005)

*The pics are great Paymaster*

thats the only way to get closeups of that thing


----------



## Headshot (Aug 18, 2005)

Good work..........that's the reason I wear snake boots for both deer & turkey hunting.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 18, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Poor sweet little snake.


Only from the mouth of a cajun.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Timber Rattler. Did not skin this one, although I usually do.I busted this one up a bit. Several friends of mine are walking around with belts and hat bands made from rattlers I have dispatched over the years. I don't go looking for them. Catch them crossing the road mostly. This one was about a 1/2 mile from the house and was easing out of an elderly ladies driveway into the road.


----------



## striper commander (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess i will have to wear my snake boots when i start hunting the core land down at westpoint this year.


----------



## raghorn (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a good snake, good and dead!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Aug 18, 2005)

*Canebreak Rattler*

That's what they are called in Florida. They are kind of an in between snake down here. They are not as prevalent in dry uplands as the Eastern Diamondbacks we have; nor do they inhabit the wetter areas like our cottonmouth moccasins.  That stripe from the head down the spine...I have seen some in Florida with that stripe as flourescent orange as a hunting vest.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Aug 19, 2005)

You are right about Heard County! I've been there 1 time in my life turkey hunting at Pine Mountain and killed a rattler similar to yours. Funny thing was, my hunting buddy had access to the place and made fun of me for wearing snake leggings. He said "they ain't no rattlers round here". I figured to play it on the safe side and on the way out for lunch, there was old Mr. Rattler crossing the woods road. He felt like a fool after that.


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeow!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad you sent him to his grave. I hunt down in Ephesus and just purchased some snake boots for just that reason.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Aug 19, 2005)

Ain't but two kinds of snakes ..........rattle snakes and chicken snakes.........and that one didn't have no chicken in it's mouth! Good job


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 19, 2005)

*Snake scaps*

YEPPERS I got mine cause I hunt in Crawford county and seen some biguns on the wall at a gas station in Culloden.....    and the only goodun is a deadun


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 19, 2005)

*Scared or Ignorance?*

You know it just amazes me the response people give for killing a snake, any snake just for the sake of killing it. One day you will wake up to the fact that rattlesnakes are becoming on the verge of a threatened species.

In my 20 years of land surveying I have been struck at a total of 4 times, 2 by a rattlesnake and 2 by a moccasin. In my 35 years of hunting and scouting I have never been struck at. I have killed only 3 snakes while working but have seen over hundreds of rattlers, moccasins, and coral snakes along with non venemous snakes.

My philosphy is if it ain't bothering me then I an not going to bother it. Real sporting to kill a snake with your 5000 pound truck then snap a photo and brag how you conquered the beast.


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 20, 2005)

Swamprat said:
			
		

> One day you will wake up to the fact that rattlesnakes are becoming on the verge of a threatened species.


Yeah, but it won't be because of the relatively few that were killed by hunters and such.  It will be due to the loss of habitat because of surveyors and developers.  Snakes and other creatures (deer for instance) are losing their homes at an alarming rate.

The Snakeman


----------



## gabowman (Aug 20, 2005)

Me dont likes snakes. Good job!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2005)

Well I guess I should appologize for posting a picture of the snake. I kill many ceatures that I am sure have some purpose for being in this world, roaches, flies and rattlers all pests in my opinion. None of it is sporting or anything to brag about. Just thought folks might like to see the picture.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 20, 2005)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Well I guess I should appologize for posting a picture of the snake. I kill many ceatures that I am sure have some purpose for being in this world, roaches, flies and rattlers all pests in my opinion. None of it is sporting or anything to brag about. Just thought folks might like to see the picture.


Some folks do like to see the pic.  That animal has the capacity to kill a human being and it is legal to kill it.  What's the big deal?  
Thanks for the posting the pic, even though it gives me the chills to think something like that could ever strike my two year old son.  At least THAT one won't.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks; GLSU.


----------

